# New to the club



## outdoorwriter (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello Fellow Flyers! I just joined the forum and it appears to be a good one - knowledgeable and friendly folks, but hey, that's common in the outdoor community, right? I'm an outdoor/travel writer from east-central Ohio. I write regionally as well as nationally. Two of my Ohio publication clients are Ohio Outdoor News and Ohio Valley Outdoors magazine.

Anyway, just wanted to say hello and I hope to converse with many of you regarding our love of fly fishing. Oh, and don't worry, I won't publish any of the hotspots that I learn from the forum. Although, I may wander to a few of them to gather a photo, interview or simply cast a wet or dry with my two teens.

Thanks for your time,
Robert


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome Robert, BTW we have several folks on here who are members of the Outdoors writers assoc.
Just remember, if we catch you printing hotspots, we will hunt you down like a dog on a rabbit and spare you no mercy.... ( just kidding, sort of) ;^)
Salmonid


----------



## outdoorwriter (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks Salmonid. I'm also a member of Outdoor Writers of Ohio and Outdoor Writers Association of America. And, don't worry, the hotspots are secret...besides, I don't want to be skinned like a rabbit (smile).


----------



## beadhead (Nov 14, 2007)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

welcome to the forum and I am glad ya found us! you said "I just joined the forum and it appears to be a good one - knowledgeable and friendly folks, but hey, that's common in the outdoor community, right?" thats not always true and not always common either. I am glad you found this great forum cause most people here are very nice and respectful and will try to help you if you need help. gotta be careful where ya go tho cause some others like TSS would of basically told you to go pound salt instead if you ask um anything. just a word of advice. stick with the forums that actually have the knowledgeable and friendly folks that wanna help people in it and you will actually enjoy yourself and you will learn all kinds of stuff in the process. if ya need any help on the site feel free to ask away or PM me.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

What are Outdoor Writers of Ohio? Just curious. Who do you write for?
Welcome!!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Welcome aboard.
I think you'll enjoy this site. There are many fine folks here.
Mike


----------



## outdoorwriter (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome guys. As to what is Outdoor Writers of Ohio, we are an organization dedicated to professional and ethical outdoor journalism. We have an annual spring conference at different locations around the state, with seminars and sharing of ideas of Ohio's outdoors to improve media coverage. 

As stated previously, a couple Ohio publications to find my work are Ohio Outdoor News and Ohio Valley Outdoors magazine.

I'm working at an approaching deadline this afternoon, so I better get busy.

Again, thanks for welcome and I will visit often.

Robert


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Salmonid said:


> Just remember, if we catch you printing hotspots, we will hunt you down like a dog on a rabbit and spare you no mercy....


besides, does he want to put darcy egan put of work?


----------



## outdoorwriter (Jan 12, 2009)

OH, ole D'arcy has plenty to do for sure. He's a cool cat, and, has seen many changes in Ohio's outdoor world through the years. I'm on the younger end of journalism experiance at the tender age of 43. Are you aware that D'arcy was presented the Cardinal Award by the ODNR last month? 

Robert


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I just watched that show of ohio outdoors and they went to craig from erie outfitters to get some fishing lisences. got it set to tape from now on.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

DId you buy more than one license? This has me confused. Their good tii 2/28 right?


----------



## al capone (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey outdoorwriter, welcome to the club....it really is a great site to visit.oh, by the way,, its ok to give a honey-hole or two to a freind....god knows im guilty...just not to the general public...on that note "WELCOME"...


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

fishing pole said:


> DId you buy more than one license? This has me confused. Their good tii 2/28 right?


did who buy a lisence? I got to get a new one on the 28th just like all you guys! lol


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Glad to see ya on here Bob! Now we gotta get Dan on!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

welcome aboard, robert. lots of opportunities in the state for warm water species. late summer through early fall for smallmouth on the bars at pymatuning. aside goes my spinning rod this year while chasing bronze. time to be brave and try something different.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

